# Made A Bunch Of Small Screws



## AustinTom (Sep 4, 2015)

I recently made a bunch of small square head screws to replace the Allen screws in my tool holders. 

Made a short video of the process of making one. 

Good little exercise for a beginner like me. 






Hope you all enjoy it. 

Austin


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 4, 2015)

When you put the indicator on top of the work you can see how much you are adjusting it each time you turn the wrench.

Nice screws.


----------



## AustinTom (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd like to get a back plunge indicator for that. I carry a lot of heavy stuff at work and don't like to lean to see the the indicator face. I can usually indicate round stuff better than the square, not enough practice. 

Austin


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 5, 2015)

nice work!


----------

